# Lenze FU mit Servomotor (Dynamik)



## Lazarus™ (21 Januar 2006)

Lenze 8200Vector und Lenze Servomotor 140Hz, welche Anpassungen sind nötig ??  Kann mir jemand erklären was die Vectorregelung bringt ???


----------



## Hitschkock (23 Januar 2006)

*VORSICHT*

:twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :evil:  :evil: 


Die oberen links enthalten viele Viren!!!!

Das ist eine Sauerei. 
     Finde ich!!!!


----------



## Lazarus™ (23 Januar 2006)

*Re: VORSICHT*



			
				Hitschkock schrieb:
			
		

> :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :evil:  :evil:
> 
> 
> Die oberen links enthalten viele Viren!!!!
> ...



Wie jetzt...  Die oberen Links enthalten Viren ????


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
habe ich rausgelöscht. :!:  :!: war wirklich nur mist. :lol:


----------



## Hitschkock (24 Januar 2006)

Danke


----------



## Per (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo Lazarus™.
Servo Motor an Frequenzumrichter naja  :?: 

Aus Lenze Application Knowledge Base :

```
Synchronmotoren können auch an FU's (8200/8200vector/9300vector) betrieben werden (nur Kennliniensteuerung). Hierbei kann durch das synchrone Mitlaufen des Läufers zum umlaufenden Drehfeld eine hohe Drehzahlgenauigkeit ohne Rückführsystem erreicht werden. 
Voraussetzung: 


keine hohe Dynamik 
nur geringe Laststösse 

Aus folgenden Gründen sollte jedoch der Einsatz von Reluktanzmaschinen anstelle einer Synchronmaschine geprüft werden: 

bei Überschreiten des Kippmomentes verliert ein Reluktanzmotor nicht die komplette Last, sondern fällt nur 'außer Tritt' 
günstigerer Preis gegenüber der Synchronmaschine 
bei Synchronmaschinen muss häufig die Motorspannung aufgrund von Stromüberhöhungen z. B. über eine CURVE-Funktion abgesenkt werden, die Inbetriebnahme ist daher aufwendiger
```

http://src.lenze.com/akb/Imp.asp?Bereich=Download


Mail mir mal deine E-Mail Adresse, habe ein Applikationsbericht von Lenze: 
Auswahlkriterien und Optimierung, U/f oder Vectorregelung, 8200 motec / vector

Gruß Guido


----------

